# Nerd parents, I know you're out there



## lalemma

You just read Nurtureshock. Your Netflix queue is full of documentaries. Maybe you listen to RadioLab.

Anybody else?

My lastest nerd highlight: I was just visiting a friend who bought herself a microscope, just for a fun, just to look at all kinds of things from her environment. I think this is the greatest idea, and I want one for myself.

How about you?


----------



## MaerynPearl

I'm more of a geek than a nerd but hi!

I had a microscope as a child just for that reason. I would look at ALL sorts of things under it.

My hubby bought me this shirt for Mothers Day and I get a kick out of the fact that it is almost correct

our Netflix Queue is full of all sorts of different things, but mostly mythbusters, dirty job, and various other shows like that that we have already seen EVERY episode of but want to watch again...


----------



## Chamomile Girl

Total nerd parents here. In our case we are history nerds. I'm a medievalist (death and dying in late medieval England) and my DH does "Late-Victorian London's Public Health System."









Our kid is only a year old, but I am really excited that he already loves books. I hope that sticks, since it was my #1 hope for my kid. We don't have a TV so our whole living room is cramed full of books instead.

We also sing lots of They Might Be Giants songs to him. We are planning on taking him to his first TMBG concert soon...I'm so excited!!

Radiolab rocks. So does This American Life. DH's favorite is Wait Wait Don't Tell Me. Oh and Science Fridays







.


----------



## MaerynPearl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl* 
We also sing lots of They Might Be Giants songs to him. We are planning on taking him to his first TMBG concert soon...I'm so excited!!

WOO HOO! Im excited for him!

my kids love singing Why Does the Sun Shine?

I also have every single Schoolhouse Rock song I could buy on my iPod for them to listen to!


----------



## lalemma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl* 
DH does "Late-Victorian London's Public Health System."









That sounds AMAZING. I want to hang out with him and ask him questions.

We love TMBG! My husband bought the HERE COMES SCIENCE album when we were pregnant. We would drive around and sing "I am a paleontologist" to the unborn baby.


----------



## Masel

We are medieval history nerds, love TMBG, thinkgeek t-shirts and NPR shows too. Yay. Within arms reach I have a ton of medieval history books, a bunch of D&D manuals and a lot of Joss Whedon related material. I wish that there was more SciFi that we could share with DDs. DD1 is 4 and love the Backyardigans episode Robot Rampage I think because DH and I loved it for all the references.

DD1 came home from preschool with pictures she had cut out of a magazine (their project that day.) She was excited to find medieval things. I think it was a Smithsonian. She had a picture of a chalice and a tapestry.

I got my nieces and nephews an Eyeclopes. It attaches to the TV and magnifies things. It is somewhat more kid friendly than a traditional microscope (which we have too.)


----------



## MaerynPearl

Hehe! DS is going to be Dr Horrible for Halloween! And DH is going to be Captain Hammer!


----------



## philomom

Yes, my nerdery is complete with two great geeklings.

Around town here there are science lectures, observatories, classical music concerts, and lots of other mind expanding stuff.

We supplement with documentaries, sci-fi shows and they have an electronics kit. My son recently replaced his own burnt out light switch. My daughter is designing clothes for people of the future who resemble the Elfquest elves.

Each year we spend three days at a sci-fi convention where we game, listen to more lectures and dress up like cool characters.


----------



## laughingfox

When TMBG came here, it was a 21-and-up show.









DD1 has her own microscope already, and is always begging DH to watch old Tom Baker Dr. Who episodes with her.

We play Munchkin and Fluxx far more often than I'll freely admit.


----------



## marinak1977

Science nerds here with a nerdling in the making. We actually debated probability distributions of pee when deciding how many crib bedding sets we'd need. (the answer - 0, DS sleeps with us)
I hope DS will sing along to Tom Lehrer. We are also looking forward to science projects and will definitely have a microscope, and construction sets that require wiring.








Oh, we're huge BSG fans too.


----------



## 34me

We are here too







. One of my BF in college actually went to HS and graduated with TMBG. We have SchoolHouse Rock on DVD, my 11 yo DS's team went to the state Lego Robotics competition, DH is a microbiologist who collects comic books and I know so much esoteric crap that no one will play trivial pursuit with me. All dd's friends think we are the cool parents. Oh yeah - we have one that is not "one of us"







. He is an elite hockey player but he does give us lots of cool bacteria for science fairs. My brother's hockey gear is grosser than a public toilet (in a college town) was one of our favorites.


----------



## hildare

well, hi!!!!








Love the idea of a microscope. I'm going to try to find one now... this place gives me such ideas.
What TMBG records are you playing for your babes? i know there are kids ones, the one i listened to in high school was flood, that's the only one i remember.
just for fun, i'll share the goodwill find of the century. http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4099/...eac6e5e3_b.jpg
I love books. all kinds. my hubby is a history nerd and a brew nerd...


----------



## hildare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *34me* 
My brother's hockey gear is grosser than a public toilet (in a college town) was one of our favorites.


----------



## philomom

Oh yes, Schoolhouse Rock. We have all those.

We also did the Beethoven's Wig stuff so the kids would recognize famous classical pieces.

But somehow.. mind is not parsing TMBG .. what is that?


----------



## MaerynPearl

They Might Be Giants

I was first introduced to them through Tiny Toons lol


----------



## litanyagainstfear

....DH and I are definitely nerds. If you needed proof, we're currently in the process of organizing a weekly DnD game (since it makes no sense to play WoW when DnD is essentially free).


----------



## Kyratomic

"I'm more of a geek than a nerd but hi!"

I'm with this mama (^_^). More of a geek than a nerd, but all of us types should stick together haha. Anyways nice to see this tribe


----------



## Marisgirl

Fellow nerd checkin' in!


----------



## Faliciagayle

I was out walking with my DD the other day (almost 3yo) and she asked what a leaf was. I responded "That is the plant's photosynthetic apparatus. The plant uses sunlight to make food and the leaves facilitate the process."

She kinda looked at me like she understood.


----------



## MaerynPearl

I LOOOOOVE explaining things to my kids! When I could still walk, we would take a mile walk every night (cannot wait to start again, but the SPD in this pregnancy has me planted firmly at home where I can sit down when necessary) and the kids would ask me all sorts of questions about nature. I especially like the 3 nights worth of conversation about the sun.

And then, of course, played Why Does the Sun Shine? by TMBG for them... which is why they love that song so much!


----------



## love4bob

Hi!!! We are nerds here too... DH is a computer nerd, gamer, and a Trekie. I am a total history nerd, and I'm going to college to become a history teacher! I have the history channel, sci fi, or discovery channel on all the time basically! We both love video games too, especially Legend of Zelda! I am also in to fantasy things like fairies, dragons, vampires, wizardry ect... I used to play dnd and VLARP, but haven't since before I was married.

I love TMBG, but I haven't heard them in a long time! Off to find some downloads...


----------



## MaerynPearl

LOL Zelda... DS is trying his hardest to beat Ocarina of Time and does NOT believe that not only has DH beat it, but so have I AND so has Mammaw (my mom)... all of us several times before he was ever born!


----------



## Masel

So, fellow nerd parents. Did you feel like the odd one out as a kid? Did you even wonder if you are condeming your kid to be the weird one out by sharing your nerdiness? This isn't exactly keeping me awake at night. I just wonder sometimes. I have lots of nerdy friends IRL so my girls will always have a community that shares our interests. I guess they'll rebel someday by reading People Magazine.


----------



## Chamomile Girl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masel* 
So, fellow nerd parents. Did you feel like the odd one out as a kid? Did you even wonder if you are condeming your kid to be the weird one out by sharing your nerdiness? This isn't exactly keeping me awake at night. I just wonder sometimes. I have lots of nerdy friends IRL so my girls will always have a community that shares our interests. I guess they'll rebel someday by reading People Magazine.

Yeah, I was certainly odd one out as a kid, but it had less to do with being nerdy and more to do with being smart and socially awkward (or are those actually the same thing??).

When I was pregnant I asked my husband what his biggest dream was for his kid...and his biggest fear. He said he couldn't wait to read to him, and was terrified that he _wouldn't like books!!_









I'm not afraid of my kid being a nerdchild, but I am kind of afraid that he won't be.


----------



## love4bob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masel* 
So, fellow nerd parents. Did you feel like the odd one out as a kid? Did you even wonder if you are condeming your kid to be the weird one out by sharing your nerdiness? This isn't exactly keeping me awake at night. I just wonder sometimes. I have lots of nerdy friends IRL so my girls will always have a community that shares our interests. I guess they'll rebel someday by reading People Magazine.

I didn't because I had nerdy-ish friends too!


----------



## Masel

LoL. DD1 has been sneaking books when she is supposed to be sleeping. She's 4! That girl needs her sleep but it is hard to be mad at her for books.


----------



## MaerynPearl

The other day DH and I took the kids out for one of our fun-family-days and my son pointed up to the sky and goes = LOOK! Its PI!

And indeed, there was a wispy little cloud in the perfect shape of pi.

made me so happy to be his mom!


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalemma* 
You just read Nurtureshock. Your Netflix queue is full of documentaries. Maybe you listen to RadioLab.

Anybody else?

My lastest nerd highlight: I was just visiting a friend who bought herself a microscope, just for a fun, just to look at all kinds of things from her environment. I think this is the greatest idea, and I want one for myself.

How about you?

Does getting out one's college calculus textbook to work problems for "fun" count? I'm willing to bet yes.









And I love documentaries, microscopes, and ""brainy" music too.


----------



## creillysheehan

YAY! Science & nature nerd here. I'm working on teaching plant families--so far, Sweetie B knows coneflowers, but whenever I break out the Latin he falls silent. . .I know he'll get there though!
Must get the Science TMBG album--the last one on my radar was "No!" which I have now lost.








Love the Science Fridays.


----------



## 2timestrouble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalemma* 
You just read Nurtureshock. Your Netflix queue is full of documentaries. Maybe you listen to RadioLab.

Anybody else?

My lastest nerd highlight: I was just visiting a friend who bought herself a microscope, just for a fun, just to look at all kinds of things from her environment. I think this is the greatest idea, and I want one for myself.

How about you?

Well, my DH name our DD, Quinn because of Harley Quinn.
My bathroom is full of Comics.
We love Big Band theory (my husband is more like Leonard), his office have around 6 monitors, plus his game computer (City of Heroes) plus his home laptop, his travel laptop, my laptop, my mini laptop, our daughters laptop. He said he wanted to give our 2 year old one but I had to put my foot down on that one, at least one of us should be normal, lol.
Yeah, I think this is his tribe, lol.


----------



## MaerynPearl

So, our house finally hit geek-tastic.

We already had up our 2 XBox 360s, 2 gamer laptops, and a wii...

Then today DH had to go set up the ps3.

The funny thing is we don't use them like normal people use them. I mean, yeah we play video games. But for the most part we just use them for netflix LOL


----------



## abiyhayil

subbing, because I want to be back in the nerd loop







I have a BS in Wildlife Conservation and Entomology and played Dungeons and Dragons before babies. Is anyone subscribed to a science journal? I've been seriously considering it, I just don't know which to get!


----------



## MaerynPearl

No, but DH and I are seriously considering a subscription to Science Magazine.

We love the Science channel on tv!


----------



## kierae

I am such an overeducated nerd and so is my husband. I married an astrophysicist but he decided to start working with his hands. So now I have a carpenter/remodeler/handiman. Our house is beautiful!

I'm currently pregnant, our first, and I've been coming up with Star Trek, Red Dwarf, Doctor Who, comic book, etc baby names and he keeps asking, "Where did it come from?" Grr, he's caught me again!


----------



## da-tamsta

I am a nerd. I've got my amateur radio license to prove it. LOL. My husband has a history minor (american history) and I've got an animal science degree (And so does his sister - dinner times are awesome conversations with her!). But I read a ton about American History, just cause I am interested...I've got family ties to the pilgrims and it is cool to see who else I'm related to. My DS is very much an engineer candidate. He is always tearing things apart to "check it out and see how it works." Can't wait until he puts it back together. We've got boxes of comic books, manuals, and history books line the walls. Lately we've taken to vampires of all types...


----------



## Riu

We are nerds in this house. I honestly don't know how we will relate to our children if they don't grow up with their noses in books, not caring what their peers thought of them. I just finished reading a non-fic about the history of black hole theory and astrophysics, and the first book my son ever had read to him after birth was Einstein's _Relativity_.

I'm a SAHM now, but only because my job as an analytical chemist didn't pay me enough to justify paying for daycare anymore. I have a ceramic engineering degree and a minor in psychology, and my husband has degrees in computer engineering and computer science. We have a house full of computers, including a laptop each, a bunch of touch-screen tablets, servers, and two home-built PCs with 6 monitors between them. Our media system is entirely computerized through a Mythbox. We frequently host Sci-fi and strategy board game nights, and I like to give my husband dragon-themed weapons for birthday gifts.

We both went to an engineering school and there is a high concentration of alumni in the area, so we have a lot of company on the nerd front. I am not good around "normal" people because somehow I always regress into college lunch conversations centered around quantum physics, the viscosity of beverages, and the latest in nanotechnology and environmental science. I seem to be incapable of using small words and general terminology in every day conversations.


----------



## marimara

Fellow science nerdie here as well. Netflix-documentaries galore. We have Popular Science and Smithsonian magazine subscriptions. We use plant identification guides on our walks







DD wanted to build a volcano when she was 2


----------



## ShanaV

Nerd mama and nerd family in the making here too. I have 3 mo old twin boys, and I watch medical shows on TV while nursing them all day. I grew up reading all the time, being a loner and feeling awkward. Reading is very important to both of us for the boys -- while pregnant we frequented used book stores to stock up on baby and children's books. The DH is a mega-nerd: works in the video game industry, DM for a semi-regular D&D campaign (was regular pre-baby), dual monitors and many laptops, shelves full of comic books and regular books, including an entire 7 foot tall shelf dedicated to sci-fi/fantasy, and he wanted to name the boys after comic book characters too! I had to put a stop to that one. We're not naming them Bruce and Wayne. Or Bruce Wayne and Clark Kent. However, Ash and Bruce were in the top running, lol.

Oh, and I can't wait to get these for the boys! Young Mad Scientist Blocks I think my favorite is "K - Potassium"


----------



## kaismamma

Me! Me! Me! I'm a hippie nerd!


----------



## meg007

ShanaV - did you name your twins Ash and Bruce, then?









Hi everyone!

Pregnant with my first, and hubby and I are both pretty nerdy. He likes Star Trek and Star Wars and knows tons about both. I am a huge TMBG fan, and have been ever since Flood came out. When I tried to say I wasn't sure if I looked like a nerd over the weekend, hubby rattled off a list of why I'm a giant nerd, including wearing little to no makeup, never spending more than 5 mins on my hair, and owning a Cerberus puppy t-shirt. He just this weekend taught me to play Magic: The Gathering, which is way fun! We also played Fluxx, which is awesome, too.

We've played WoW, City of Heroes, and even though I've never played D&D, I want to learn, because I want to try out being DM! We have 4th edition and I need to find people to play with so I can learn. I like video games, but my husband loves them!! We have the Wii, Xbox 360, and PS3 all set up. We both own iPads and iPhones. And we love Dr Who, Eureka, and Warehouse 13, to name just a few.

And I was in marching band! Woo! hehe

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Bekka

I was resisting the call, but this is just classic--we gave dd12 a slide rule and a scientific calculator for her bday.

I am a nerd, dh is a geek/nerd. We have FIVE little geeklets--dd12 is learning to program and plays violin in the youth orchestra, and has many other geek characteristics, dd10 leans toward the fantasy aspects of nerddom and has ner nose in the books at all times, and plays the piano, ds6 is Lego Extraordinaire, and the two littlest dd's love books and learning.

DH is a physicist. I am a biologist (student midwife). We get American Scientist, which is a great general science magazine for one of dh's science honor's societies. We've also gotten Smithsonian and Nat'l Geog. in the past although right now we don't. DH has gamed more than I have ever wanted to; but we don't actively do any of that right now. With time we'd probably go to 2-3 Ren Faires a year and make all our own costumes. We like Star Wars and Star Trek, and DH is reading LOTR aloud to our oldest 3 and me too







. DD10 wants to be Galadriel for Halloween. DH has a great Faramir "dress costume" that I made for him a couple of years ago...it looks awesome! DH likes Dr. Who; I lean toward MP. We have Monty Python Fluxx which along with Scrabble is one of our fave ways to spend a date night. We're so weird!


----------



## ecoteat

I'm a nerd!









I was at a gathering with some of my hippie-mama friends today and we were talking about books we've been reading. I was trying to describe The Disappearing Spoon to them, and everyone looked at me like I had three heads. Who on earth would want to read about the periodic table for fun? ME! (The book is fascinating, by the way--highly recommended)

I'm a middle school science teacher and my kids all generally think of me as one of the smartest and nerdiest people they know, which delights me to no end. Last year I was Issac Newton for Halloween and the year before I was a Spinning Beachball of Doom. I LOVE Carl Sagan and have a huge crush on Michael Pollan. I can't remember the last time I read something that wasn't about science.


----------



## philomom

My kids just had "Nerd day" at high school this week. I think its harder to dress my female nerd than my male nerd!


----------



## nicky85

Our favorite outings are to museums and the planetarium. We're going to try out a star party soon too. =) I get children's non-fiction books from the library and read them to my 8 month old so that story time isn't boring for me. I'm really sad that the History Channel is mostly "Pawn Stars" these days.


----------



## Greenmama2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyratomic* 
"I'm more of a geek than a nerd but hi!"

I'm with this mama (^_^). More of a geek than a nerd, but all of us types should stick together haha. Anyways nice to see this tribe

















Me too!

Somewhere on the web there's a quiz called "are you a music theory geek?"
Suffice to say I passed


----------



## kyrahudler

Agreeing with the person who said they're more of a geek than a nerd, definitely a geek here. But still, checking in and subbing









EDIT: Also just realized I used to be in this thread under Kyratomic...wow never thought I joined here when I had that username. I should get that one deleted because i wont use it (>_<)


----------



## Adaline'sMama

Wow, I have never considered myself a nerd, but I am dedicated to Radiolab and I did just dress my kid in a google onesie....I guess Im more nerdy than I thought.


----------



## Minxie

Subbing in...geek/nerd here!


----------



## MaerynPearl

I have a question! I would generally post this in the thread for TV shows but this focuses on something that I think you mamas are a bit more experts in (or your hubbies are)

Hubby and I were watching this weeks Big Bang Theory tonight (Season 4, Episode 7) and noticed the Batman logo shirt Sheldon is wearing. Usually I would just run over to SheldonShirts.com to find out where to get one, but they don't have it on that site!

Does ANYONE have any clue where we may be able to get one? I don't usually see shirts on TV and think OMG I LOVE THAT SHIRT! But... OMG I love that shirt!!!


----------



## philomom

I can't find that particular t-shirt anywhere. I wonder if they made it up just for the show. Here's a link to lots of other Batman styles, though.

http://www.superherostuff.com/charac...an/Batman.html


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## mirlee

Rock, paper, scissors, lizard, Spock....need I say more (It's the shirt ds is currently wearing)


----------



## philomom

http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/

The best place for nerdy/geeky apparel.


----------



## SashaBreeze

Not a nerd but totally a major geek here. : )

D&D - I refuse to play anything but 2nd addition and have played it weekly since highschool. The group I currently play with has been together over a decade.

MMOs - Been playing them since the original EQ.

Video Games - I cried when Aerith (the flower girl) died and I am NOT ashamed to admit it.









Star Wars - Yes our son has his fathers old pillow cases.

Lord of the Rings - I seriously debated naming the twins Frodo and Bilbo.

It is a fun life to live, isn't it.


----------



## SashaBreeze

OH! and Comic Books how the heck did I forget those? I could debate Marvel vs. DC literally for hours.

Yes, there are other publishers... but come on those are the big boys and most likely always will be


----------



## LittleTimebomb

Waving my hand in the air. Mr. Timebomb is an engineering student who can never get enough of talking about math. Our little ones got a fully functioning marshmallow trebuchet for Christmas and a full scale physics lecture to go with it. The kiddos are 7 months and 20 months so it might take a bit to stick. I'm a science nerd who worked at a comic book shop through out college. If you're looking to talk about why Dr. Who is awesome in spite of it's historical, scientific, and physics errors we are your tribe. I'm also all about home chemistry in the form of baking, and making my own cleaning solutions. The microbiologist in me wants everyone who comes over to remove their shoes, and bans "anti-bacterial" anything, but is just fine with the kids observing the 5 second rule.


----------



## philomom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SashaBreeze*
> 
> OH! and Comic Books how the heck did I forget those? I could debate Marvel vs. DC literally for hours.


Sweet. I know, right. Dc has the classic Superman, Batman and Wonder Woman but Marvel has got the awesome X-men. Sigh.


----------



## LittleTimebomb

Hooray for another comic book lovin mama!


----------



## SashaBreeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philomom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SashaBreeze*
> 
> OH! and Comic Books how the heck did I forget those? I could debate Marvel vs. DC literally for hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet. I know, right. Dc has the classic Superman, Batman and Wonder Woman but Marvel has got the awesome X-men. Sigh.
Click to expand...

 Don't forget Spider-man and the Hulk on the Marvel side.
 






How can you not be in love with Stan Lee and his marvelous creations?









Have you ever seen the interview Kevin Smith did with him? It's called Mutants, Monsters and Marvels and yes we own it.









We are also zombie fans here so for Christmas I found the perfect gift for my husband the complete set of Marvel Zombies.









Oh! and I bought this http://www.amazon.com/Superman-Red-Elseworlds-Mark-Millar/dp/1401201911/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293759873&sr=8-1 for my FIL.


----------



## philomom

Well, I live in the city that homes Dark Horse comics. It is very cool to go visit.

This is not my page but gives you a flavor.

http://laughingsquid.com/tour-of-dark-horse-comics/


----------



## SashaBreeze

oh wow philomom how cool to live so close to it.









Seeing all those posters of Mask made me think of the one that has Mask and Lobo fighting each other. Have you read that one? It was delicious.









http://www.amazon.com/Lobo-Mask-Book-One-Two/dp/B002L08QH6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293982485&sr=8-2


----------



## Subhuti

We are total nerd-balls, my husband and I. He's a science teacher whose leisure reading is Science. Our typical conversation is about an article he's read in there. We have several microscopes and a telescope. Mainly we watch documentaries on PBS or Netflix.

Me? I will read anything. I go threw jags. My most recent one was the Afghanistan and Iraq wars. Now I am listening to what I would call" technical" lectures on the Heart Sutra by His Holiness The Dalai Lama, having just finished his lectures on the meditation chapter in Shantideva's Way of the Bodhisattva. I'm in deep with buddhism. Which I don't know if that is nerdy, but it certainly has it's academic side.

I literally can't stand to sit threw a Hollywood movie. I can barely even sit threw a Discovery Channel or National Geo documentary either .... I really will only watch PBS, preferably NOVA or Frontline. I am a big reader of the New York Times and the New Yorker magazine.

Oh, and we dress really geeky. Not intentionally. My husband often will button his polo shirts to the top. Yes, I do unbutton them for him. I wear the same LL Bean clothes. I just really don't care about clothing. I wear crooked reading glasses around my neck, etc.

Spare time? I am the treasurer at our local library. I'd hate to tell you how many books we take out each month.


----------



## Subhuti

BTW, would someone please enlighten me: what is the difference between a geek and nerd??


----------



## philomom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subhuti*
> 
> BTW, would someone please enlighten me: what is the difference between a geek and nerd??


http://www.wikihow.com/Tell-the-Difference-Between-Nerds-and-Geeks

Scroll down to number five. By these definitions, my hubby and I are nerds and geeks. Nerdwise, we do know history, art history, natural history and classical music stuff. He's into programming. I'm into the literature. Geekwise, we also get a bit obsessive about Buffy, Tolkien and some comics.


----------



## Hykue

Yeah, another hippie nerd. To be completely accurate, I'm not a "nerd parent", yet, but I don't imagine my nerdy ways will change when I reproduce. Loved Magic the Gathering, but I was so late to that party that I always got my butt kicked, played D&D (3rd edition) some in high school and regularly for a few years when we lived in a bigger town. Don't want to watch anything except nature documentaries . . . I occasionally will, but only if someone I trust recommends it. My hubby also likes kung-fu movies of any description, including the ones with horrible dubbing, where you can tell the bad guy by the way he talks, walks, dresses, and by the type of facial hair he has. I can usually remember the scientific name of local plants (and often garden plants) more easily than the common name. When I went to the doctor for a UTI, he asked me if I was a teacher because I "talk like one". I met one of my neighbors after I met her boyfriend, I used a polysyllabic (but still very common) word, and she said that he had "warned" her about my big words. I have to consciously control my urge to correct other people's spelling and grammar because I know it would alienate them. I held off on MMORPG's for years because I knew they would eat my life, but I just started playing Everquest II with my husband and sister, and MAN is it fun. I read biology, evolution, psychology, and light linguistics books for fun (along with nearly any GOOD fiction I can get my hands on). I'm planning to breed my own varieties of vegetables, and started last year. We have a dissecting scope (great because you can look at pond life while it's still alive!) and a microscope. I'm not into most comic books, but I LOVE the sandman series. Ah, I could go on even more, but I don't want to go overboard. Nice to find you, ladies. I have to admit, I might have a hard time relating to a completely non-nerdy kid . . . my DH and I have discusses what our kids would do if they wanted to rebel . . . for my parents it would have been if I was a lesbian cop (for my dad, at least) . . . for us I think it would be an airhead cheerleader . . . and yes, I know that's a horrible stereotype, I have a cousin that loved cheerleading who is also smart and a reasonably good independent thinker.

Anyway, I LOVE nerds, because when you need to get something done, you find a nerd who specializes in that field, and they WILL be able (and excited) to help you. Long live nerds!

I'm not actually sure what the difference is between a nerd and a geek. And I'm a splitter, not a lumper. But someone who is a geek (but not a nerd) could let us know? ETA - oops, posted after going outside for a bit - I see someone helped us out on this. I apparently am also a nerd and a geek, although I think I'm more of a nerd.


----------



## Subhuti

Oh, I see. By the wiki definition, we are nerds not geeks. We are both intellectual-types.

But ... we both like Star Trek when we were young. But that doesn't seem to really push us into the geek category.

And I fully agree, nerds tend to fall in love with other nerds.

Btw, loved that there is a Geek Dating site on the wiki page ... 

Liz


----------



## kwoodchuck

Oh good, nerds! My DH and I are nerds/geeks (not sure the diff?) in different ways. I'm the science nerd (wildlife biologist) and he's a more eclectic nerd. He comes from a major reading/book family, and is into sci-fi (which I like too), and is a pretty big Star Wars nerd. Our 2 yr old DD seems to love that, and can not only identify princess Leia, but yoda, bosk, and others I forget about. We don't have a TV either...just books, and a piano. Well, obviously a computer, or 'pewter.' I do have a bit of a thing about spelling and grammar, altho it won't always be perfect here! And pronunciation! I'm a major nerd about that I guess. Our DD is a crazy advanced talker, with incredible pronunciation, altho I highly doubt that is due to anything I'm doing. More like to all the nursing she has done, developing all those mouth muscles.

I can't wait to get a dissecting scope! Thanks for reminding me of that one! I plan to homeschool on our small farm and do *lots* of outside stuff.

I never played DnD unfortunately, I was always taught that it was evil stuff, haha! (glad to not be *there* anymore!) So I sorta missed the window on that one.

Glad to meet you all!


----------



## lactatinggirl

Yay nerdy mamas! My husband is a computer programmer and I'm getting my bachelors in biology teaching. In our free time we're either playing video games (He like LOL and we both play WoW), watching shows (heck yes to Mythbusters and Dirty Jobs!), or I quite often read. I absolutely delight in telling my daughter that the rainbow on that puddle is thin film diffraction.


----------



## CherryBomb

I'm more geeky than nerdy, but "hi" anyway. Yesterday I was at my friend's tattoo shop, waiting for her to get set up and get started on my arm, and mid sentence I saw a 2nd AD&D book on the bookshelf and totally geeked out on her, lol! I have a tattoo of the atari symbol, too...A couple of weeks ago I was psyched to get Kirk's The Nature of Greek Myths on clearance for 3 bucks! We don't have time for D&D anymore (4 kids, what can I say!) but dh can't bear to let go of his books (he has tons, I don't even know how many).


----------



## KJunebug

Both of us are PhDs/DMAs in the performing arts, me theatre, him music. I remember professor's kids being so delightfully odd when I was in college.... now I am the one raising them this way!


----------



## Lisa1970

Yeah, that is pretty much us. I had a friend once swear that when she sends her children over here, they go home with a few extra IQ points.


----------



## Lisa1970

I should add that my degree is in math and econ and my husband's is in math and computer science. We home school so math books and science books are all over the place. Our house is clean, but a bit messy. But much of the mess is books! I am not kidding. I do try to keep baskets in rooms that books can nicely sit in, but they always end up all over the floors near beds and shelves or whereever people read them. And at the moment, there are 2 different science experiments in the process in the kitchen.


----------



## Lisa1970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subhuti*
> 
> Oh, I see. By the wiki definition, we are nerds not geeks. We are both intellectual-types.
> 
> But ... we both like Star Trek when we were young. But that doesn't seem to really push us into the geek category.
> 
> And I fully agree, nerds tend to fall in love with other nerds.
> 
> Btw, loved that there is a Geek Dating site on the wiki page ...
> 
> Liz


Maybe it is possible to be a geek when you are comparing the definitions of nerd vs geek and trying to figure out which catagory you fit in? LOL


----------



## Subhuti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisa1970*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Subhuti*
> 
> Oh, I see. By the wiki definition, we are nerds not geeks. We are both intellectual-types.
> 
> But ... we both like Star Trek when we were young. But that doesn't seem to really push us into the geek category.
> 
> And I fully agree, nerds tend to fall in love with other nerds.
> 
> Btw, loved that there is a Geek Dating site on the wiki page ...
> 
> Liz
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is possible to be a geek when you are comparing the definitions of nerd vs geek and trying to figure out which catagory you fit in? LOL
Click to expand...

LOL! No kidding!

We have art in the dining room and our kitchen table is a perpetual science experiment, intended or not! Tolerance of mess is part of good parenting in my book. It took a while for me to get used to, but as long as things are clean and important things (like books) are not lost .... I'm chill.


----------



## Subhuti

People often say I sound super smart and that my vocabulary is amazing. I actually don't think I'm that smart or well - spoken, but I do notice that often the easiest way for me to describe things involves using words that some people may not even know ... like "perspicacious!" It's sometimes the only word that pops into my head and so captures a person's personality. I do notice that I do, with some people have to simplify what I am saying. It is a relief when I do not have to edit down for people -- like with my husband, he follows me!


----------



## marinak1977

Coming back to nerdness here. It's nice to see the thread hopping. DH and I are probably more nerd than geeks, but we have our share of geekiness too. He is probably a bit geekier but that's just because I don't have time with all of my nerdly activities.
I'm happy to report that the nerdling is showing nerdy tendencies already.







He loves looking at books and manipulating objects. We'll see if the trend sticks.


----------



## philomom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subhuti*
> 
> People often say I sound super smart and that my vocabulary is amazing. I actually don't think I'm that smart or well - spoken, but I do notice that often the easiest way for me to describe things involves using words that some people may not even know ... like "perspicacious!" It's sometimes the only word that pops into my head and so captures a person's personality. I do notice that I do, with some people have to simplify what I am saying. It is a relief when I do not have to edit down for people -- like with my husband, he follows me!


I was fond of saying "the baby is fractious" or "our toddler is being persnickety today". I love words... there's one in English for almost everything.


----------



## Subhuti

I agree, I just love our marvelous native tongue! ;-)


----------



## sunnybear

...


----------



## A&A

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lalemma*
> 
> You just read Nurtureshock. Your Netflix queue is full of documentaries. Maybe you listen to RadioLab.


I did just read Nurtureshock, and I love documentaries. (I didn't know that made me a nerd, though!) I'll have to check out RadioLab.


----------



## philomom

We had a Pi day party at my house Monday! I think that's pretty nerdy/geeky.


----------



## Pinoikoi

Years ago, I used to play role playing games.. but after I started having babies I lost the time for it. WELL, my soon to be teenager got a D&D starter kit, and has created a character and wants to play.. so I dusted off my old GURPS character, and went through and made a new person.. we will be trying to find a group to join this summer.. so anyway, I started looking around for some of the supplies he will need (the kit was very basic) and got him a miniature and we are learning how to paint them.. my question is this..

WHY are the miniatures made of LEAD? Is there a company that sells them that doesn't make them from lead? Once we paint them will that make the situation better, and how worried about this should I be?


----------



## Masel

I don't know of any company that makes figs out of lead. Did you end up with a really old one? Even 20 years ago when I first started gaming lead-free pewter was the way of things.


----------



## Pinoikoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masel*
> 
> I don't know of any company that makes figs out of lead. Did you end up with a really old one? Even 20 years ago when I first started gaming lead-free pewter was the way of things.


Actually what I have read is that unless the package is specifically marked lead free, then it has lead. All the Reaper brand ones even have a California marking on them about material safety.. (I don't recall what it said exactly but it was about legislation numbers). They are all also specifically marked "not a toy."

They all arrived yesterday. My son's ended up being Valient brand (made in teh USA) It said specifically lead free on it. All the other ones were Reaper brand and were not marked that way.

I did find an article though that said the biggest concern is when they are being filed down and to make sure the area is well cleaned after and not to use any of the tools for other things.. and that once they are painted they are considered "sealed" so the lead is a concern, but it seems to me that once I have painted all the figures then we should be ok.

http://miniatures.about.com/od/materialsforminiatures/a/workingwithlead.htm

I didn't see a year on the article, though.


----------



## bonjourmama

You guys! I am rolling through these posts thinking, "wow, you are cool not nerdy"

Soooo, I guess that makes me a nerd too!

Our favorite pastimes are Doc Who, BBC of any kind really, Science Friday, Wait Wait don't tell me.

DH obsesses over coffee. No one gets it. He is totally cool and knows all about making the best espresso and most delicious cappuccinos. We drink these while playing scrabble or listening to TMBG's, or watching Antique Roadhouse. We also take turns with Rosetta Stone and quiz one another with complete sentences.

We can never find friends because we are just so much cooler. (jk)

Hmmm, not the case. It is more like so much nerdier!

Excuse my over-excitement. But this is fun!


----------



## cakahy

Yay a nerd parents tribe


----------



## tillymonster

Did someone mention Dr. Who? SUBSCRIBED!

Wait... Can I start a nerd parents play group?!?! Please let some of you geeks be from So. Cali, the OC to be exact...


----------



## Stay-at-om-mom

Yes! I would also love to meet more geek/nerd parents. We're about to be moving to DC/NOVA. Any of you over there?

Husband is a nuclear engineer, I'm (formerly) a museum collections manager, now SAHM. Together we are history/gamer/science/music/sci-fi/fantasy/art/nature....you name it geeks.

Anyone here buy/listen to Teaching Company lectures? How about the old BBC series Connections?


----------



## aquarius aspiring

Not a mama yet, but just popping in to say DH and I are near NOVA. We're both librarians and love Doctor Who. I think we're more on the geek side of things, but I just wanted to say







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay-at-om-mom*
> 
> Yes! I would also love to meet more geek/nerd parents. We're about to be moving to DC/NOVA. Any of you over there?
> 
> Husband is a nuclear engineer, I'm (formerly) a museum collections manager, now SAHM. Together we are history/gamer/science/music/sci-fi/fantasy/art/nature....you name it geeks.
> 
> Anyone here buy/listen to Teaching Company lectures? How about the old BBC series Connections?


----------



## bignerpie

I am definitely a nerd. I asked for a microscope for my 8th birthday.

Let's see... The ringtone on my cell phone is the Monty Python's Flying Circus theme song. All of the children's books I own are in Latin. I play WoW. Back when we had cable, I got the more expensive package, just so we could get the Science channel. I think it's the only one we ever watched. Now, we just watch documentaries and Ancient Aliens on Netflix.

I'm more of a science nerd. My husband is more of a history and outdoors-y/survivalist type nerd.

We are very close to DC/NOVA, too!


----------



## mamapigeon

I guess I am somewhat of a nerd as well. DH and I game together as much as we can (whenever DS is asleep) and lately we have been obsessively watching Sherlock Holmes. We're both crazy about legos and can't wait until we can share our collection with DS. DH is in school for mechanical engineering and I'm majoring in anthropology (thinking about adding math for a double major!).


----------



## Stay-at-om-mom

We museum folks love librarians!! And, DH and I adore Doctor Who. When we finally get a place to live, I'd love to meet up! Right now I'm looking at Falls Church and Arlington, but we're still feeling our way around via internet at the moment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aquarius aspiring*
> 
> Not a mama yet, but just popping in to say DH and I are near NOVA. We're both librarians and love Doctor Who. I think we're more on the geek side of things, but I just wanted to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Stay-at-om-mom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bignerpie*
> 
> I am definitely a nerd. I asked for a microscope for my 8th birthday.
> 
> Let's see... The ringtone on my cell phone is the Monty Python's Flying Circus theme song. All of the children's books I own are in Latin. I play WoW. Back when we had cable, I got the more expensive package, just so we could get the Science channel. I think it's the only one we ever watched. Now, we just watch documentaries and Ancient Aliens on Netflix.
> 
> I'm more of a science nerd. My husband is more of a history and outdoors-y/survivalist type nerd.
> 
> We are very close to DC/NOVA, too!


Another DC/NOVA family--yay! My husband is the one who loves his books in Latin. He's very proud of his Harry Potter version (though he's not yet learned to read it!) Good to know there are folks around. Hopefully we can meet some when we get there!


----------



## aquarius aspiring

Oh, hi!

That would be awesome.

I found this Doctor Who onesie on Etsy: http://www.etsy.com/listing/77929790/doctor-who-little-timelord-handmade and there's a cute t-shirt on Threadless: http://www.threadless.com/product/2899/Doctor_Hoo/tab,guys/style,shirt. I always think 10 looks a little tweaked.

My other geek interests include a lot of sci-fi tv: BSG, Firefly, Star Trek, Stargate, Eureka, The X-Files, probably a few more I'm forgetting about.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay-at-om-mom*
> 
> We museum folks love librarians!! And, DH and I adore Doctor Who. When we finally get a place to live, I'd love to meet up! Right now I'm looking at Falls Church and Arlington, but we're still feeling our way around via internet at the moment.


----------



## Stay-at-om-mom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aquarius aspiring*
> 
> Oh, hi!
> 
> That would be awesome. We live in Fredericksburg, but it's no trouble for me to get to NOVA. I wish I could help you navigate around, but I'm really only familiar with a little part of Alexandria. Good luck with moving and finding the right place!
> 
> I found this Doctor Who onesie on Etsy: http://www.etsy.com/listing/77929790/doctor-who-little-timelord-handmade and there's a cute t-shirt on Threadless: http://www.threadless.com/product/2899/Doctor_Hoo/tab,guys/style,shirt. I always think 10 looks a little tweaked.
> 
> My other geek interests include a lot of sci-fi tv: BSG, Firefly, Star Trek, Stargate, Eureka, The X-Files, probably a few more I'm forgetting about.


That onesie is awesome! We're with you on all those shows. The new BSG was especially amazing. And, I think Daniel Jackson is adorable. In fact, I have a thing for what we started calling "action nerds" -- which is what I would call my husband, too. It may still be a month or so before we start the move to the east coast, but I'll keep in touch with crunchy, fun & geeky folks out there I hope to meet!


----------



## aquarius aspiring

September/October is a great time to move out here. It's just starting to cool off from the 90% humidity we usually have during summer. Oh, and the tree are absolutely beautiful during the fall.

Daniel Jackson is quite adorable with those glasses of his.







I always had a thing for Jack, too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay-at-om-mom*
> 
> That onesie is awesome! We're with you on all those shows. The new BSG was especially amazing. And, I think Daniel Jackson is adorable. In fact, I have a thing for what we started calling "action nerds" -- which is what I would call my husband, too. It may still be a month or so before we start the move to the east coast, but I'll keep in touch with crunchy, fun & geeky folks out there I hope to meet!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ohhhh ohh can I join? I'm totally nerdy, as is my DP. We both love watching documentaries, in fact that's all we watch. I love to read. I'm totally into conspiracy theories and other things nerdy, I think this is the place for me


----------



## Bekka

So, there are a lot of nerds in NOVA, for sure. DH and I count, but I never wanted children's books in Latin until now... DD is a Latin nerd... Well, she's 13, but picturing Dr. Seuss in Latin right about now... We own several of the Teaching Company courses... DH in particular likes a couple of the profs. They are centered here in Northern Virginia, as well. I started midwifery school and I have less time for watching/listening to a lecture from TC  but I watch lots of birth videos.


----------



## Stay-at-om-mom

Hi, Bekka!--another NOVA nerd! We've just about picked out a place in Fairfax to move in to. So glad someone else loves Teaching Company. I used to listen to far more of their CDs when I had a commute, but DH and I have discovered that the DVD versions have gotten even better. If you've started midwifery school in the area, I may want to sound you out for you ideas on local hospitals/midwifes/birth centers. I've had good input from some folks so far, but will really need to find the right fit (insurance and philosophy) when I get out there.


----------



## philomom

Just stumbled on this. For Star Wars crowd!


----------



## christinahudler

Just subbing because I'm another nerdy mom here


----------



## puddle

Howdy!

Let's see...DH is the DnD/comic book/video game/model building nerd, and I'm the documentary/researchy/grammar nerd. We both love scifi (but not syfy).  DD (who's 4.5) has had her own laptop since she was about 2, beats me at video games, tells me when it feels like food got stuck in her 'sophagus, and complains about her diaphragm when she has the hiccups. She also likes spaceships and zombies. And dragons.  DS is too little to be a nerd yet, but give me some time... Oh...and is it really that weird to buy a microscope for yourself before you have kids? I need to dig that thing up--I bet DD would love it.


----------



## philomom

Talk like a pirate day is a favorite with my house geeklings. And this year you can get free donuts at Krispy Kreme if you go dressed up!

http://krispykreme.com/Upload/Pdfs/TalkLikeaPirate.pdf


----------



## AmandaT

I'm a scifi/fantasy/DnD/Shadowrun/video game/graphic novel-loving and bookworm geek : ) Hubby is all of the above, and a history nerd to boot!

Nak atm but I'll post more after I get caught up!


----------



## Hijynx

Family of nerds/geeks here  Husband is a gamer, I'm a bit of one (moreso since meeting him lol). Nursery theme is space and why yes, I do want to paint the nursery door to look like a tardis!


----------



## michelleepotter

Whole family of geeks here. Hubby is a professional Linux geek -- of the type that people ask him what he does for a living and then no one understands the answer.







I'm just an amateur computer geek, but we are both into sci-fi / fantasy, comic books, computer games (him more than me -- I had to quit after getting way too obsessed with WoW), tabletop games, etc.

As someone with Social Anxiety Disorder, it amazes me how much of geek life is social. In some ways, that makes me feel sad, because I missed out on so much as a kid. But more than that it's awesome, because online fan communities, in game chats, game nights with friends, and even going up to the comic book store have all become safe little avenues for me to practice being social.


----------



## clarwyn

/delurk - yay for tardis nursery! I'm totally going to do that. I think this is the tribe for me







I'm a huge sci fi/fantasy nut, Trekkie, all around bookworm and Anglophile. also a table-topper, larper and cosplayer. hubby does all that plus videogames and carries an encyclopedic knowledge of comic books in his brain







we are about to TTC for the first time, and I know our kid is gonna have the most fun childhood ever, lol!


----------

